# Please help me with My Thule Roof Rack. Im Desperate!



## Odatria (Jun 1, 2007)

I inherited a set of Thule 1050-09 Single Bike Carriers. I have a factory rack on my vehicle that I do not wish to remove, so I purchased the Thule Ride On Adapter (which, I might add, is the coolest invention EVER for roof racks). My problem is that I do not have the hardware to mount the Thule 1050-09 Single Bike Carriers to the cross-bars of the Thule Ride On Adapter. I also am not able to find the model number of the Thule 1050-09 Single Bike Carrier in the drop down menu of the spare parts (or any section for that matter) on Thules website. My trip is in 5 days and Im getting desperate. Of course I could just go to my hardware store and figure something out, but I'd rather do it right. My question to you is what is the name and part number of the hardware, and where can I buy
it?

Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## VpointVick (Apr 15, 2004)

1-800-238-2388


No better place to ask a Thule question than Thule.


----------



## Odatria (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. But have you ever tried to call Thule? I called twice yesterday and was on hold for over an hour total. I called again this morning and was been placed on hold for 45 minutes.I just dont have the time to wait hours on hold. I also used thier online question form wich replied to me that it would be 3 business days to get a response. If the answer from Thule comes on the third business day, which is Monday, it will be too late as that is the day I leave for my trip. If I can get an answer today, I can place an order and have the parts in time to still make the trip.

Thanks again!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

U-bolts might do the trick, are you willin' to customize?


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

Go to any LBS that deals Thule and if they don't have it in stock they can order it for you.


----------



## Odatria (Jun 1, 2007)

Thule finally answered the phone! I guess its an OLD product. But they did have the U bolts in stock. They didnt have ANY of the knobs, brackets, washers etc... But they did have the U bolts so Im halfway there! Im now headed to the hardware store!


----------

